# Photoshop 7.0 Brushes



## marc43 (10. Juli 2006)

Hello, I am 17 and since a few weeks in the Designs training and would like to now improve, therefore I am on look for for Photoshop 7,0 Brushes.    

I do not know many English side sowas offer and I hope man can me here help.    

I look for Brushes how:  Palms, grass, Kakteen, cities, flowers, grasses, mountains.    Thanks.


----------



## The_Maegges (10. Juli 2006)

Du kannst auch gerne in deutsch schreiben  

Photoshop Brushes

Google might also be useful. Search for "photoshop brushes"


----------



## marc43 (10. Juli 2006)

sry, I from england, i can a little speak germany. 

This Link is ok, well i found not Kakteen, grasses, Palms.

can you help me?


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (10. Juli 2006)

Hi,

Take a look at our marvellous Grafik FAQ,
especially this Thread => Photoshop Brushes


----------



## The_Maegges (10. Juli 2006)

Sorry, i thought you'd be a german because of your sentence building syntax.

To me, your sentences look like more as the sentences a german beginner, trying to speak/write english, would form.

For example you wrote: 
"and I hope man can me here help."
A German would say:
"und ich hoffe man kann mir hier helfen."

However, may you find the answers you are looking for.


----------

